# Do work-at-home computer jobs exist for computer scientists?



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Just curious, but has anyone here have experience 1st or 2nd hand in those opportunities? I'm sure there are scams but how are the real ones like? I have a computer degree and a couple of certifications and that is something I might be interested in doing on the side.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

i know some companies let you do phone tech support from home. but that would probably be a very poor salary considering your degree..


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Work-at-home would make sense if you already have your own client-base and use remote administration (RDP, VNC, etc) to maintain and repair when you do not need to be at the machine (many consulting shops like to do this), do programming, or perhaps administer servers remotely.


----------

